# Cargar batería con celda solar



## ELIUSM (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Tengo una pregunta sobre cargar baterías con celdas solares.

Específicamente se trata de una batería de plomo ácido de 12V y 18Ah. Quiero que se cargue con una celda solar, a razón de 1A.

Entonces las preguntas son: Qué voltaje es el ideal de una placa solar para este fin? 16,5V? 16,8V? o 20V?

Una vez que tengo la celda solar en mano, se conecta directamente a la batería? O se necesita un regulador de voltaje? Cuál sería el regulador necesario? Es un aparato o no es nada más que una pastilla de las 78Lxx? Sobre este tema necesito más detalle.

Y una pregunta más: cuando no hay luz, no hay electricidad que "se devuelva" hacia la placa solar? No se necesitan diodos? Esos diodos estarían incluidos dentro del regulador de voltaje?

Ojalá me puedan dar detalles desde el comienzo hasta el final de esta idea.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

Yo todos los cargadores que he visto dan algo mas tension de la que tiene que cargar, pero supongo porque siempre he medido la fuente sin carga, y al conectar la bateria se ajuste a la tension de carga.

Si, debes poner un regulador de tension 7812, y no creo que de noche se te descargue la bateria a trabes de la placa, pero si quieres estar seguso, ponle un diodo, pero entre la placa y el 7812, sino te bajaria la tension a 11,3V


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola, si la intensidad que suministra la célula solar no es muy grande( 1 amp)  le puedes poner un LM 7812 (con disipador de calor) con un par de 1n4148 en serie a masa en  la pata reguladora, para que te suba la tensión de salida a 13,4 v. y a través de este circuito no se descarga pues es uní direccional


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola!
No entendí lo de los diodos 4148. Lo simulé y he puesto agundos diodos de mil maneras, en serie, paralelo, a masa desde la reguladora, a masa desde el suministro... nada. Lo que más logro es disminuir el voltaje.

Donde si he logrado aumentarlo, es poniendo (cerca de 15) diodos en serie desde el suministro hasta la salida regulada... eso es a lo que te referías? Pero eso está malo ya que eso sería saltarse al regulador de voltaje... no.

Encontré el 7815. A ese un par de diodos en serie desde la salida y debería quedar bien creo...

Por qué no un Zener de 13V?

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 23, 2008)

a lo que se refiere el amigo es a que con dos diodos en serie en su neutro o sea pata central que va a masa en ves de tener 12 v en la salida tendras 12 + 1.4 v = 13.4 ideal para cargar baterias


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 24, 2008)

Excelente, lo simulé y funciona, a pesar de que quedé con un signo de interrogación gigante dentro de mi cabeza de sobre por qué pasa eso.
Saludos!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 24, 2008)

jeje que es lo que pasa?


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 25, 2008)

Ahm, no pasa nada, solo que nunca en mi vida se me hubiera ocurrido que eso se puede hacer... No he podido probar el circuito todavía, pero según simulación, funciona.

(En verdad necesité 4 diodos en serie y con eso quedé en 13,5V)

Gracias!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Ahm, no pasa nada, solo que nunca en mi vida se me hubiera ocurrido que eso se puede hacer... No he podido probar el circuito todavía, pero según simulación, funciona.
> 
> (En verdad necesité 4 diodos en serie y con eso quedé en 13,5V)
> 
> Gracias!



Bueno, nunca es tarde para aprender, los diodos de silicio (incluidos los transistores) cuando están en conducción tienen una perdida comprobada de 0,7 vol. si los vas poniendo en serie se suman esos valores...

PD. para eso estamos, para ayudar en lo que podamos...

Un saludo


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 25, 2008)

Muchachos, al cargar una batería recargable, no se puede hacer con un78xx, por que las baterías recargables, necesitan corriente constante. A medida que la batería se va cargando, la resistencia interna aumenta, y como la crriente debe ser constante, lo que varía es la tensión.

Si quieres que la batería te dure mucho tiempo, un par de diodos y transistores, o un 78x, no sirve. La cargará, pero también la estropeará, acortando su vida útil.

Hay varios conceptos a tener en cuenta para armar un cargador. Su temperatura (para saber cuando cortar el suministro, muy útil cortar la carga cuando se debe), su variación de voltage (idem anterior), velocidad de carga, etc.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

Bueno...te comento un secreto a voces...por el tiempo que llevo usando baterías, las cargues bien o las cargues regular...mas de dos años no te duran y con suerte tres...


----------



## raul serrano (May 31, 2016)

Leon Elec dijo:


> Muchachos, al cargar una batería recargable, no se puede hacer con un78xx, por que las baterías recargables, necesitan corriente constante. A medida que la batería se va cargando, la resistencia interna aumenta, y como la crriente debe ser constante, lo que varía es la tensión.
> 
> Si quieres que la batería te dure mucho tiempo, un par de diodos y transistores, o un 78x, no sirve. La cargará, pero también la estropeará, acortando su vida útil.
> 
> Hay varios conceptos a tener en cuenta para armar un cargador. Su temperatura (para saber cuando cortar el suministro, muy útil cortar la carga cuando se debe), su variación de voltage (idem anterior), velocidad de carga, etc.



hola, estoy tratando de hacer un cargador para baterías de 12v, tenia la intención de utilizar un regulador 7815 pero mencionas que no es viable, me puedes recomendar conque hacer el cargador? cuento con un panel que me da una tensión de 21 v a circuito abierto y 17.5 v con una carga.


----------

